# The "Bad Movie" image thread...



## Vince (Jun 5, 2008)

This could be fun. Here, I'll start...









that movie suuuuuucked


----------



## El Caco (Jun 5, 2008)

The worst movie I have watched, it sucks so hard that I can't find a good image for it.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jun 5, 2008)

+1
Punch Drunk Love blew..


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 5, 2008)

Vince you should enjoy this one


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 5, 2008)

*Crap*tivity:






Easily one of the worst films I've seen in years.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

I expect to get flamed by the Tarentino fanboys that might be out there but I thought they were some of the worst films I have EVER seen.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

For one I agree with you. Great to look at as films, terrible (i.e. no) plot


----------



## petereanima (Jun 5, 2008)

so, pics of epic-fail-movies you want?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> For one I agree with you. Great to look at as films, terrible (i.e. no) plot



Well I even hated to look at them too. 

But I agree with you on the plot.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 5, 2008)

Probably the most spectacularly shit film ive ever seen and the only one ive ever walk out on, i honestly dont know why i went to see it now, i dont even like Angelina Jolie or any of the Tomb Rader games


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Probably the most spectacularly shit film ive ever seen and the only one ive ever walk out on, i honestly dont know why i went to see it now, i dont even like Angelina Jolie or any of the Tomb Rader games



You know, I'm looking but I can't quite see the title.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 5, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> Vince you should enjoy this one



Agreed.

Highlander 1: 
Highlander 2: 
Highlander 3: 
Highlander 4: 
Highlander 5:


----------



## petereanima (Jun 5, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Highlander 1:
> Highlander 2:
> ...



which one was "endgame"? i've only seen 1 (which i LOVE), 2 (which sucks the juice out of universes) and "endgame" which i stopped watching at the half of it because it made me real angry.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2008)

[/THREAD]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

There's nothing there, dude...


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude, Punch Drunk Love is one of my all-time favourite movies. It's incredible.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 5, 2008)

first: 



ZeroSignal said:


> There's nothing there, dude...



and second:

i already postet godfather III - it cannot get any lower.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 5, 2008)

petereanima said:


> which one was "endgame"? i've only seen 1 (which i LOVE), 2 (which sucks the juice out of universes) and "endgame" which i stopped watching at the half of it because it made me real angry.



4. They should behead the producers for even making it. Kill Conner? WTF! I understand why Lambert did it, because he never has to do another Highlander movie, but if the producers had any fucking brains they'd see that there's no point in the damn movies without him. Adrian Paul is a fucking loser.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 5, 2008)

(aka ANY Wayan's brothers film)


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Thomas (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> There's nothing there, dude...



You mean in my post? Hmm wierd i'll host the pics somewhere else.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 5, 2008)

My house regularly searches for and watches the lowest of the low, here are a few that are so bad, they're good:


Ninja Terminator (featuring the one and only Bruce Stallion), or any of the Ninja films in the series (Golden Ninja Warrior, Ninja: The Protector, Ninja vs Cobra etc.)

















Sci-Fighter












Mega Force






















Death Sport







Shaolin Soccer







Hercules in New York













...there's dozens more but it'd go on forever, honorable mentions go to Digital Man, Lightspeed and Beer Fest


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 5, 2008)

Pulp fiction ? Really dude? That is in my op 10


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> 4. They should behead the producers for even making it. Kill Conner? WTF! I understand why Lambert did it, because he never has to do another Highlander movie, but if the producers had any fucking brains they'd see that there's no point in the damn movies without him. Adrian Paul is a fucking loser.





Duncan MacLeod was a fucking hack... 

I also remember them saying that Christopher Lambert was starting to look to old, but, still.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 5, 2008)

CentaurPorn said:


> Pulp fiction ? Really dude? That is in my op 10


Yes, really. I have no idea why it is rated as high as it is. I found nothing remotely entertaining about it.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Thomas (Jun 5, 2008)

NewArmyGuitar said:


>


I never saw all of it, but I would say the concept has a lot of potential, it *could* have been an awesome movie in a similar way that Cloverfield is.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 5, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Hercules in New York and Ninja Terminator




Holy shit, in my uni house we've given these somwhat of a cult status. It's amazing to find someone else has seen this abominations of cinema as well!

Have you seen TC-2000? It's another one within that realm of shitness.


----------



## Groff (Jun 5, 2008)

Probably jumping the shark here...






Lame story, lame dialog, lame everything. The only thing this movie was made for was for girls to touch themselves to Sephiroth, and for the guys to wank to Aeris. That's it.

I felt completely ripped off.

And also:






Seriously... WTF?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I never saw all of it, but I would say the concept has a lot of potential, it *could* have been an awesome movie in a similar way that Cloverfield is.



I thought cloverfield was pretty terrible. The only thing that made the blair witch "good" was that people thought it was real, when it was made clear that it _wasn't_ it became a terrible movie. But I guess it still succeeded in a way.

Oh shit! That reminds me! You think the blair witch is bad!? You have no fucking idea. Try this on for size:


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jun 8, 2008)

Dave just might win
lemme give him a run for his money






points to anyone else who survived that movie and can tell what it is


----------



## Blexican (Jun 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Dave just might win
> lemme give him a run for his money
> 
> 
> ...



I know what this is, and I've gotten flamed for expressing my displeasure for it in the past.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 8, 2008)

I cringe in horror when i hear of this movie.






This is possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. Hands down. There are so many holes in the plot its like looking an empty picture frame. I think I'd rather have my teeth removed with a rusty pipewrench that have to watch this tripe again.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.hotmoviesale.com/dvds/27865/1/Behind-Enemy-Lines-II-Axis-Of-Evil.jpg


i got through about 30 minutes then turned it off.
one of the worst movies ive seen, and a stain on my very life for having watched it.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 10, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Holy shit, in my uni house we've given these somwhat of a cult status. It's amazing to find someone else has seen this abominations of cinema as well!
> 
> Have you seen TC-2000? It's another one within that realm of shitness.



Yeah, Ninja Terminator is deffo one of the greatest films i've ever seen!

I'm searching for TC-2000, that's one we haven't seen yet, cheers dude 





TheMissing said:


> Probably jumping the shark here...
> 
> Lame story, lame dialog, lame everything. The only thing this movie was made for was for girls to touch themselves to Sephiroth, and for the guys to wank to Aeris. That's it.
> 
> ...



I found Advent Children to be alright, mediocre, but the music is absolutley magnificent!!!


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b7/Stormbreakerposter2.jpg


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

And no, it's not porn.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 11, 2008)

I haven't watched this and refuse to. Gota love the 10/10 quote from "Imdb"


----------



## Groff (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, Uber Mega... I'm going to disagree with you on Shaolin Soccer, that movie was funny as hell! (Not as funny as kung fu hustle though).


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, to whoever thought Pulp Fiction and both Kill Bills sucked, there's something SERIOUSLY wrong with you. 

I can see where Kill Bill might not do it for you if you didn't "get" the movie - the first was done as a sort of tongue in cheek spoof/tribute to the kund fu B movie scene, while the second gave similar treatment to the spaghetti western genre, and if you tried to take them 100% seriously then yeah, they'd have problems. But doing that is sort of like taking Team America as a serious study on contemporary American foriegn policy - you just don't. 

I thought the last half hour or so of the second Kill Bill, at Bill's beachhouse, was pretty phenominal movie making undernieth the thin veil of cheesiness.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2008)

My contribution - I'm actually a big fan of this movie (the Coconut Pete stuff from the soundtrack rules), but I'll freely admit as far as movies go it's not exactly a work of art, no matter how much I'mpersonally amused (and even then it's largely situational, due to the weekend where I first watched this)


----------



## bigheadood (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## BigM555 (Jun 11, 2008)

Seriously f'd up flick.





And quite possibly the 45 mins of my life I most regret losing....





Yeah, I fast forwarded through it and I STILL want my time back!


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

'Teeth' was totally like a Troma movie, with a _*bigger*_ budget.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> Ok, to whoever thought Pulp Fiction and both Kill Bills sucked, there's *something SERIOUSLY wrong with you*.


That is a possibility, I won't deny that. 

I really tried with Pulp Fiction, though, forcing myself through the entire movie, hoping something at least vaguely interesting or entertaining would show up, but it just never did for me. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. 

EDIT: just to clarify, I have never seen Kill Bill, and if it is anything like Pulp Fiction, I think I will pass.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Thomas (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought Disturbia was pretty good. 
I think its biggest flaw is that it is too predictable. A twist near the end of it would have been welcome.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> Ok, to whoever thought Pulp Fiction and both Kill Bills sucked, there's something SERIOUSLY wrong with you.
> 
> I can see where Kill Bill might not do it for you if you didn't "get" the movie - the first was done as a sort of tongue in cheek spoof/tribute to the kund fu B movie scene, while the second gave similar treatment to the spaghetti western genre, and if you tried to take them 100% seriously then yeah, they'd have problems. But doing that is sort of like taking Team America as a serious study on contemporary American foriegn policy - you just don't.
> 
> I thought the last half hour or so of the second Kill Bill, at Bill's beachhouse, was pretty phenominal movie making undernieth the thin veil of cheesiness.



I just totally hated both of them. I never want to force myself to watch them again in order to HOPEFULLY find something I'll enjoy. I wish those films would just DIE!


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Jun 12, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



 That movie was just BAAAD... But at some points, it was so bad it was funny.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 12, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> And quite possibly the 45 mins of my life I most regret losing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was SO going to post gerry up here. 
fucking despise that movie.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## philkilla (Jun 12, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


>



+1000000000000

I don't even think Batman and Robin was worse than this...


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I never saw all of it, but I would say the concept has a lot of potential, it *could* have been an awesome movie in a similar way that Cloverfield is.



BWP kicked ass, and was innovative as hell if you ask me. Cloverfield ripped it off completely.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2008)

Randy said:


> 'Teeth' was totally like a Troma movie, with a _*bigger*_ budget.



Thus killing it, because the beauty of Troma films is that they cost like a dollar to make. 

"I kick ass for the lord!"


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 12, 2008)

Dude, Pulp Fiction totally owns.

Bad movie?






I liked Disturbia, too, by the way.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought Blades of Glory was awesome. 



Chris said:


> BWP kicked ass, and was innovative as hell if you ask me. Cloverfield ripped it off completely.


If you liked Blair Witch Project, I have a movie recommendation for you, sir. I actually just finished watching it, and I found it not only scary/creepy, but... sick, too. The camera-work is the exact same style as BWP/Cloverfield.

[Rec] (2007)

My thoughts: holy fucking shit. It is Spanish, but there is not incredibly much dialogue. Apparently, there is an American re-make of it in the works called Quarantine. Quarantine - Official Site


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I thought Disturbia was pretty good.
> I think its biggest flaw is that it is too predictable. A twist near the end of it would have been welcome.


False. It's biggest flaw is Shia Labluef. He is the embodiment of all that is cold, wretched, grim and cruel in the world.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 13, 2008)

This one is so terrible that it is funny.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

Flash gets a pass because the soundtrack owns.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> "I kick ass for the lord!"



Best line in that movie.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 13, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This one is so terrible that it is funny.



I reject the motion and deem you false in the name of Dio.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I reject the motion and deem you false in the name of Dio.



Don't get me wrong the soundtrack owns but the acting is painful to watch.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, flash gordon was one of my favourite movies as a kid.

soundtrack is still over the top.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2008)

pure suck


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 29, 2008)

Randy said:


> And no, it's not porn.



Too bad, because that would be *ULTRA BEATDOWN*.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This one is so terrible that it is funny.



Brian Blessed was in this, I disagree and you've made a powerful enemy!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 2, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


>



That movie was awesome, I'm surprised you didn't pick one of Miike's other movies. Then again, those movies are great if you just wanna be grossed out.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## thedownside (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>



I was about to say, "Hey! I love Phantom of the Opera!" But then I realized that I have no idea who Dario Argento is.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 3, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I was about to say, "Hey! I love Phantom of the Opera!" But then I realized that I have no idea who Dario Argento is.



Dario argento did a couple of good italian horror movies but something went terrible wrong with this movie. Terrible terrible wrong.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> My contribution - I'm actually a big fan of this movie (the Coconut Pete stuff from the soundtrack rules), but I'll freely admit as far as movies go it's not exactly a work of art, no matter how much I'mpersonally amused (and even then it's largely situational, due to the weekend where I first watched this)




Best quote..........

Wheres my Penis?????

my worst list is


Gigli
Cop and a 1/2
Spice World
Willard
Glitter
Baby Geniuses

I havent seen all of them but just by seeing the preview you know its gonna suck major dick. 

Also my least favorite actor/actresses are.......


Marcia Gay Harden (she sucks so bad! terrible acting in everything she does!)

Steven Segul Self explanitory

David Hasselhoff ugh


----------



## yellowv (Aug 3, 2008)

I like Club Dread. True it's no Super Troopers, but it was still funny.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 3, 2008)




----------

